# Ford 555a fluid types



## Scotty G (Mar 10, 2020)

Just want to verify before I do something that I shouldn't. I have been reading that I should use a New Holland 134D OR equivalent oil in ALL my systems on my backhoe EXCEPT the Engine. This would include the hydraulic system, power steering, 4x4 power reversing transmission and rear axle. 
The engine oil would be SAE 15W-40 
I just want to be sure and I know you all here have been a great source of information for me on other matters. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Chris3510 (May 3, 2020)

Yes


----------

